# new rifle need scope



## ace (Feb 2, 2013)

just got a savage mod 11 in 204 , what kind of scope should i look for ? maybe will do a little night hunting with a scope light, 300 dollars and under price range.


----------



## X-Calibur Lighting Systems (Feb 10, 2013)

Leupold?


----------



## pantherarms99 (Nov 2, 2011)

bushnell makes a good scope, u might look at redfield they have nice scopes for the money, redfield has a rangefinding reticle in the revenge scopes and they make one in varmint model,its very cool


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

I have a redfield revenge 3x9x40 and its very clear. Has plenty of eye relief and lots of focus. I don't have the rangefinding reticle but its a really good scope for $150


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

Heck, another vote for Redfield. I have a Redfield Revolution 4x12 on my .243 and its nice and clear even turned all the way up. Great eye relief as well. I have not looked through the Redfield Revenge yet but when it comes time for new glass for my 30.06 I will.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Look at a Nikon you may be pushing the $300 dollar limit but a 4.5-14x40 would do you real nice.


----------

